# urology coding help, new to urology



## kerileigh (Jun 6, 2011)

dr performed a cystoscopy with bladder biopsy and fulguration of small bladder tumor and left ureteral stent placement with left extracorporeal shock wave lithotripsy.  I have got codes 52234,50590,53855, im i close at all????

Thanks


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd switch 53855 for 52332 instead.


----------



## Kati Haughton (Jun 9, 2011)

you should check the size of the small bladder tumor also. your doctor should specify the size. 52234 is for 0.5 up to 2.0cm. If the tumor is less the 0.5cm in would be appropriate to bill 52224.
I agree with 52332.  Be aware that 52332 is included in 52334. It can be unbundled with modifier 59. Just make sure it is appropriate to do so. 

Good luck!!


----------

